# [SOLVED] BSOD - srvnet.sys



## cggroucho (Oct 7, 2010)

Whenever I shutdown I get the BSOD showing srvnet.sys as the problem. I have followed the instructions given by jcgriff2 on this site re Driver Verifier and have attached the mini dump. Any help any resolving this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD - srvnet.sys*

Hi - 

The lone dump was not VERIFIER_ENABLED, but did name AVG as a probable cause.

AVG Removal - [URL="http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/AVG_Removal.html"][url]http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/AVG_Removal.html[/URL][/URL]

Install MSE - [URL="http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/"][url]http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/[/URL][/URL]


Not sure what this 1997 driver is for - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]ASPI32.SYS   Mon Dec 22 21:02:44 [COLOR=red]1997[/COLOR] (349F1BC4)  [/FONT]
```
These drivers need to be updated - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]jraid.sys    Wed Jun 13 11:47:13 2007 (46701181)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MPRIFL.SYS   Sat Dec 08 15:06:04 2007 (475AF92C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]timntr.sys   Thu May 28 15:43:18 2009 (4A1EE956)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:53 2006 (457584B9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]tdrpm174.sys Tue Nov 18 05:05:06 2008 (49229352)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:28:47 2006 (4516880F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]snman380.sys Tue Sep 16 13:09:22 2008 (48CFE842)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]giveio.sys   Wed Apr 03 22:33:25 1996 (316334F5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]windrvr6.sys Tue Mar 27 09:58:26 2007 (46092302)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]dvd43llh.sys Mon Feb 07 13:16:49 2005 (4207B091)[/FONT]
```
Driver Reference - [URL="http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html"][url]http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html[/URL][/URL]

Run the Driver Verifier -- [url]http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm[/URL] 


Windbg Logs
--> [url]http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_xggroucho_VistaSP2x86_10-07-2010_jcgriff2_.txt[/URL]
--> [url]http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_xggroucho_VistaSP2x86_10-07-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip[/URL]

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 6002.18267.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Oct  7 19:15:33.815 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:13.340[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for srvnet.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for srvnet.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avgtdix.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avgtdix.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : srvnet.sys ( srvnet+bdf1 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  avgnsx.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 1000008E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments c0000005 933d1df1 a77c2890 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
```


----------



## cggroucho (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - srvnet.sys*

Many thanks - all now working correctly, but how do I update the drivers you suggested? For example jraid does not have update facility in its properties. Do I need to buy something like Driver Genius?

Regards
cggroucho


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD - srvnet.sys*

Hi - 

Do not waste your money on Driver Genius or other similar apps.

Update the drivers from the device manufacturer's site or your system manufacturer's support site.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

